# What's the Dipping Sauce for Shish Kebab?



## love2eat (Dec 17, 2005)

I learned a traditional recipe for Shish Kebab from my Arabs neighbors when I lived in South America.
Ground beef with chopped parsley and pinch of salt. Mix well.
Wrap meat mixture on bamboo skewers with about 1 inch in diameter and 4 inches in length.
Grill immediately on heated charcoal about 2-3 minutes each side.
Remove from heat and serve.
I have not found a good dipping sauce to go with that dish. Does anyone know what kind of sauce they use?

-----------
Love2Eat from Hawaii


----------



## Constance (Dec 17, 2005)

Some kind of peanut sauce would be good. Here's one I like...while not authentic, it's very good, and so easy. 

1/2 cup Pace® Picante Sauce
2 tbsp. creamy peanut butter
3 green onions, thickly sliced

Heat together in saucepan on med/low, stirring occasionaly, until smooth and bubbling.

We have some northern Africans on board...they can probably suggest something more authentic.


----------



## love2eat (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks, Constance,

That sounds like a great sauce. I'll try that next time!


----------



## JMediger (Dec 18, 2005)

Because you are grilling them, I would think any good BBQ sauce would be tastey.  OR if you like horseradish, you could make a snappy coconut milk dip ...
Start with a basic white sauce except substitute coconut milk (not the goopy, sweetened stuff for drinks) for the milk.  Add 2 rounded tablespoons of grated or prepared horseradish (or to your taste).  Simmer to thickened and dip away!
I'm not sure what they normally dip them in ...


----------



## cara (Dec 18, 2005)

try tzaziki!


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 18, 2005)

Here are two that go well with any kabobs.  We use it in Indian cooking and they go well with middle eastern as well:

Mint and Cilantro Chutney:

1 bunch fresh mint
1 bunch fresh cilantro
6 cloves of garlic
1 jalapeno (optional)
juice of a lime
salt to taste
pinch of cumin powder

Blend all of this in a blender.  Add a tiny bit of water to help the blending process.  No oil just water.  Once it's all blended adjust the sourness and salt based on your liking.  

Serve plain as a dipping sauce or mix it with plain yogurt for another variation

Another nice complimentary sweet and spicy dipping sauce is as follows:

2 whole Arabol Chillies (available in most ethnic stores, including hispanic markets)
1/2 cup of white vinegar
Pinch of salt
2 tbsp of minced garlic
3 tbsp of sugar
2 tbsp of finely chopped parsley or cilantro

Mix it all together and allow the flavors to come together for an hour before serving.


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Tzaziki would have been my suggestion too!

Alexa


----------

